# Birds of Prey



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

They are gorgeous!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! 
One of my treasured memories was when a fledgeling Great Horned Owl came to visit one afternoon. It would dive bomb anyone who went outside. This was one big bird! The next morning I went out on the deck to try to fathom out what was wrong with this creature. He came swooping down and landed at my feet then put the hem of my robe in it's mouth and tried to swallow. Poor bird was hungry. 

I called the conservation dept. who told me to call the zoo but not to feed it, that the mother was somewhere close by. I called the zoo and they told me not to feed it and to call the conservation dept. 
I got out some hamburger meat, mixed in a raw egg and fed the owl. Poor thing was starving.
I fed this owl for two weeks and like clockwork he would come swooping down at mealtime and land on the railing right next to me. Sometimes I would go out and call him (we named him Hooter) and he would always come. He flew so silently I never knew from which direction he was coming. He would fix those two huge yellow eyes on me, and looking at him from inside the house, folk thought he was going to fly right into me but he never missed a beat. I didn't touch him but he was affectionate and would run the side of his beak up and down my arm. 
It I wiggled my toes he would pounce and immediately apply pressure until I shook him off. Those talons were powerful!
Over time I detected an odor coming from him and DH said that was because he was catching his own food and the reason why he was eating less of my food. 

At that time I didn't want to go anywhere overnight because of Hooter but one weekend we decided he'd be fine and off we went to the lake. Hooter was finally weaned and we never saw him again. 
Hopefully he went on to live a good life.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh what memories those pictures bring! I bred and handfed large parrots(Macaws, Umbrella Cockatoos,Amazons even Hyacinth Macaws!) Many right from the egg for 25 years and I do miss it!
Being the 'Bird Lady' in the neighborhood also brought me wild bird babies and I fed a few Hawks too! Boy did they love that raw chicken & beef!!!! Our local wildlife rescue would come and get them to fledge them and eventually release them!


----------

